# Turning down the temp on a Fluval E series heater



## tony1928

Hi everyone,

Maybe this is just a stupid user question but I thought I'd still ask. I have an E200 and an E300 heater and they've been great thus far. However, I'm at a lost as to how to reduce the temp setting. I have the instructions and it says to push the toggle either left or right and it will trigger the flashing temperature setting. Once flashing, pushing the toggle to the left should reduce / right should increase. What I'm finding for both those heaters is that pushing to the left (or the reduce temp direction) does not activate the flashing temp control setting, only pushing in the other increase temp direction. Then, once flashing, pushing the reduce temp direction does nothing, only the increase temp direction seem to work. Anyone have one of these so they can tell me what I'm doing wrong? 

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## Pamela

Hi Tony! I have an E300 as well and I always have a horrible time trying to change the temperature. The last time I changed it I unplugged it for a few seconds & then it let me raise the temperature. I'd also like to know if there's an easier way to do it.


----------



## gklaw

You have to push it all the way. Have to support to the heater with your thumb or something. Play around with. It is not the easiest but it does work.


----------



## tony1928

Thanks everyone! Long time not see you on the forum Pam! 

Thanks Gordon, I thought it might just be me and I suspect that there's a lack of proper contact for the switch on the "lower" temp side. That really sucks. I will play with it some more.


----------

